# محمد وزينب (بيشوي وكريستين) في حديث جديد مع نشرة الأخبار القبطية



## الملك العقرب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*

محمد وزينب (بيشوي وكريستين) في حديث جديد مع نشرة الأخبار القبطية 
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=1365 
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1365&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=1 
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=1365&itemid=1 
15/09/2007 






قام فريق نشرة الأخبار القبطية فيما تجاوز الساعة بالتحاور مع محمد أحمد حجازي وزوجته زينب حيث أدليا بتفاصيل خطيرة لفريق نشرة الأخبار القبطية، تحدث محمد عن الحديث المزعوم الذى تحدثت عنه جريدة المصريون (إضغط هنا لقراءة ما نشرته المصريون ) وإدعائها بأن أحد المحامين تقابل معه وسجل له حديثا يؤكد أنه سيعود للإسلام لو دفعت له مبالغ مالية، ونفي محمد جملة وتفصيلا ما نشرته جريدة المصريون وأكد بأنه منذ رفع القضية لا يقابل أحدا إلا في نطاق ضيق جدا وهذا ما إستغله البعض بالإدعاء بأن هناك أوراق بخط يده أو تسجيلات له وكل هذا كلام عاري من الصحة تماما، كما أوضح محمد حقيقة التسجيل الذي بثه وائل الإبراشي في برنامجه الحقيقة (لمشاهدة الجزء الأول ) (لمشاهدة الجزء الثاني ) حيث أن التسجيل المذاع لم يكن تظاهرة لها علاقة برسول الإسلام ولكنه كان بخصوص المناطق العشوائية في بور سعيد وكان أمام مقر نقابة المحامين بمنطقة تدعي الحرية ببور سعيد، ولا علاقة لهذه التظاهرة من قريب أو بعيد بالرسوم المسيئة لرسول الإسلام، كما أضاف أن كل من تواجدوا بحلقة برنامج الحقيقة لم يكن منهم أحدا من أصدقائة كما إدعى المذيع
وعلى صعيد أخر تحدثت زينب أيضا شارحة بتلخيص قصة تعرفها علي المسيحية وأكدت تمسكها بحقها في أن تعنق ما تشاء مع زوجها وأنها على إستعداد للموت في سبيل ذلك، كما ناشدت الأمن المصري بالترفق في التعامل مع الشعب لأن الحق أولى بأن يتبع، موضحة بأن الشعب قد ضاقت به الحياة حتى إضطر البعض للإنتحار، فلم يعد هناك ما يخشاه الشعب قائلة "إتق شر الحليم إذا غضب"
كما تمنت زينب أن تتاح الفرصة لوالديها كي يعرفا الحقيقة ولهما الإختيار بعد ذلك ملقية باللوم على النظام الذي لا يتيح حرية العقيدة وحرية المعرفة لكل إنسان

الحديث مع نشرة الأخبار القبطية تستمعون إليه كاملا بالتفاصيل (أو إضغط هنا لتحميل الملف )​ 
*​*
*


----------



## man4truth (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد وزينب (بيشوي وكريستين) في حديث جديد مع نشرة الأخبار القبطية*

*شكرا جزيلا​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد وزينب (بيشوي وكريستين) في حديث جديد مع نشرة الأخبار القبطية*

_شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يبركك
وربنا يحميهم من محاربات ابليس​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: محمد وزينب (بيشوي وكريستين) في حديث جديد مع نشرة الأخبار القبطية*

امين يا رب مرسي علي الردود


----------

